# POC Yesterday



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Went through bay & pass & fifteen miles South ....... saw no waves .. no bait .... no fish.

Went North to South jetty .... saw small fish rolling... went 5 for 5 ...on Shamano 4000 spinning reels... from 36" to 48"..... free lining small mullet... watch out for the 30# jackfish...best to break them off.

A bunch of fun without the work!!

TC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Those are fun size tarpon. Bet you had a good time. Way to go.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

TC,
If you caught five Tarpon in one outing you have the record for the summer.
Congrat's on a good trip.
Did you fish the Tourn. last weekend at POC. Haven't seen any results so I was curious if they were able to tag any fish?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I was unable to fish the week-end tournament. Heard they saw some fish but not many biters.

The little guys were great fun.

TC.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice work! 5-5 is perfect no matter how big they are!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hadn't been out the jetties in a while*

Workin on this danged natural gas project !!!

Were the rain minnows thick when you were catchin the little uns?

We will be prowling the last week of this month all week.

I have caught more 150+ that last week than any week for the last thirty years -- seems we get a few fat ladies headin south right about then.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We caught one yesterday, I started a new thread.


----------

